# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Hadopi 2: Une pilule rouge pour tout comprendre

## Grand_Maître_B

Bonjour, bonjour, entrez, soyez les bienvenus sur GMB Legal Cuisine Channel, la seule chaîne du PAF qui a du chien (c'est l'histoire d'un chien, il traverse la rue, une voiture arrive et paf le chien), chien qui montre ses dents, dents qui sont blanches et larges comme des dominos, à l'instar de celles de notre invité, poil au nez. Car nous accueillons aujourd'hui sur GMB Legal Cuisine Channel le Docteur Mitteux et surtout sa version maléfique, Mister Rance. Docteur Mitteux est un très bon fabricant de potions, il y en a pour tous les goûts. Potion pour changer de couleur politique, potion thaïlandaise, il y a même des potions pour faire réagir la Marine.


 Mais le Docteur Mitteux sait également cuisiner, et aujourd'hui, lui et son double, Mister Rance, viennent nous présenter la recette de son Hadopi Banane qu'il va servir à tous les internautes de France. Alors, le Hadopi banane, infâme brouet, dernier repas du condamné ou, insipide, inodore et inconséquente nourriture ? Nous nous prononcerons sur cette question, mais voyons d'abord, la recette:


  Pour bien réussir un bon Hadopi banane, il nous faut:



*1er ingrédient**:* Des bananes. Mais attention, pas n'importe lesquelles. Il nous faut celles que l'on trouve dans l'expression, "va donc, hé banane", autant dire des idiots, des crétins, des imbéciles qui ne comprennent rien à rien. Et le Docteur Mitteux attire notre attention sur ce point, il nous faut les plus belles. Les bananes sont en effet soit minors, soit majors. Là, on veut des majors. Des majors bananes.


*2ème ingrédient**:* Une Hadopi (Haute autorité pour la diffusion des œuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet). Une Hadopi c'est comme un poulpe d'amour à deux têtes (un collège et une commission de la protection des droits) et douze membres, dont des magistrats, des membres de la Cour des comptes et des "personnalités qualifiées". Approchez, approchez, n'ayez pas peur, regardez, les membres sont dotés de petites ventouses et de petits crochets, vous voyez ? Ce sont bien évidemment les nombreux agents assermentés que la bestiole utilise pour capturer ses proies. Pour les fins connaisseurs, vous trouverez un détail de la bête aux articles L. 331-15 à L. 331-22 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle et L. 331-2 pour les agents assermentés.
 On pense à utiliser le poulpe Hadopi depuis la loi du 12 juin 2009 (Hadopi I), mais Mister Rance nous prévient que c'est un ingrédient très lourd, très indigeste, au goût plein d'amertume, impossible à utiliser seul. L'expérience a été tenté de faire un plat rien qu'avec Hadopi, mais la Constitution de ceux qui y ont goûté ne l'a pas supporté. En revanche, on peut l'utiliser du moment qu'on l'assaisonne avec le troisième ingrédient, que nous détaillerons par la suite.
 Mais restons un instant sur ce poulpe d'amour, car le Docteur Mitteux nous informe que c'est un ingrédient fondamental pour la recette:c'est lui qui est chargé, en tant qu'autorité administrative indépendante, de recueillir les adresses ip des contrefacteurs présumés. Docteur Mitteux va donc maintenant nous expliquer comment bien utiliser Hadopi.


*De la bonne utilisation d'Hadopi:* Faire un plat tellement délicieux qu'il pourrait nous faire changer de Régime ne nécessite pas que des ingrédients de premiers choix. Il faut encore savoir les utiliser à bon escient. Voilà les étapes à respecter.



a) bien engraisser la bête: pour notre recette, le poulpe Hadopi doit être bien nourri, il adore les adresses ip, il faut donc lui en donner un maximum. Mais le poulpe est aveugle, il convient donc de le pointer vers des coins à adresses ip (sachant que les mails sont aujourd'hui exclus. Hadopi ne peut pas fouiller vos mails pour voir si ne circuleraient pas, par ce biais, des oeuvres de l'esprit). Pour l'aider à se repérer, les organismes de défense professionnelle régulièrement constitués, les sociétés de perception et de répartition des droits, le Centre national de la cinématographie ou même le copain du poulpe, le Procureur de la Raie publique (L. 331-24 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle) vont intervenir. Les majors, la SACEM etc... vont donc regarder ce qui se passe dans les réseaux P2P, et s'ils tombent sur une adresse ip française liée à un téléchargement d'une œuvre de l'esprit dont ils ont les droits, ils préviennent le poulpe qui fouillera le coin avec ses agents assermentés qui auront pour mission de constater les faits _susceptibles_ de constituer des infractions (L. 331-21-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle). (Après l'interdiction de fouiller les mails, c'est une autre victoire que de trouver dans la loi que les agents ne constatent pas des infractions, mais des faits_ susceptibles_ de constituer des infractions).



b) Laisser le poulpe agir: Pour que notre recette soit réussie, on ne veut pas de poulpe d'élevage. Nous choisirons un poulpe sauvage, libre, qui s'ébat dans le milieu naturel où fourmillent les adresses ip, petits têtards qui gigotent dans les eaux troubles du P2P. Lorsque Hadopi en attrape un, elle a un choix (L. 331-25 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle). Elle *peut* lui envoyer une recommandation sous son timbre et pour son compte, par la voie électronique et par l'intermédiaire du FAI, lui rappelant que son comportement n'est pas joli-joli et qu'il risque gros. Là, elle relâche le têtard. Si ce dernier revient dans les mêmes eaux troubles dans les six mois de la première recommandation, et qu'elle l'attrape à nouveau, elle *peut* lui envoyer une seconde recommandation, et si elle choisit de le faire, dans ce cas elle *doit* lui envoyer par mail *et* en recommandé avec accusé de réception (cette nouvelle obligation d'envoyer une LRAR si Hadopi décide d'adresser une seconde recommandation est un des changements notables entre Hadopi I et Hadopi II. Dans Hadopi I, elle pouvait envoyer un LRAR en plus du mail. Dans Hadopi II, elle doit envoyer un LRAR, mais, à nouveau uniquement si elle décide d'envoyer une deuxième recommandation). En cas de troisième récidive, elle retient dans son estomac poulpien l'adresse ip. Mais comme vousle voyez, rien n'oblige Hadopi à envoyer des recommandations. Elle peut retenir l'adresse ip dans son estomac tout de suite.
 Dans les deux cas, une fois digérées (et identifiées, puisque les FAI auront l'obligation de donner l'identité de l'internaute qui se cache derrière cette suite de chiffres, article L. 331-21 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle) , les adresses ip sont alors recrachées en une jolie bouillie qu'il conviendra d'assaisonner avec le troisième ingrédient.


c) Faut-il nourrir le poulpe avec des avocats ? La question se pose et a été largement débattue. C'est que, voyez-vous, aux termes de l'article L. 331-21-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle, Hadopi peut convoquer, ou accepter d'entendre, les personnes concernées par l'infraction liée à l'adresse ip capturée. Et toute personne entendue à le droit de se faire assister d'un...._conseil_ de son choix. Le choix du terme conseil, en lieu et place de celui d'avocat a fait hurler les guacamolistes de tout poil, mais c'est ainsi. Gageons que l'internaute ira chercher, en guise de conseil, plutôt un avocat que son copain de lycée kevin, mais les faits sont là: L'avocat ne fait pas obligatoirement partie de la recette du Hadopi Banane. 



  Passons maintenant au 3ème ingrédient. Mais d'abord, une page de publicité ! Ne zappez pas ! On se retrouve après ça !


 Ding ding pouët pouët.








Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Kass Kroute

Pour l'instant, j'ai tout compris  ::): 

Putain de pub... Vivement la suite !

----------


## Loopkiller01

Cette recette donne vraiment pas faim... On peut en avoir une autre siyouplait GMB ?

----------


## XWolverine

Mais, euh, ça ne se mange pas, ta recette !!!

----------


## SAYA

_Avocat (s) et bananes_ c'est une recette exotique ; Les Tribunaux vont se régaler  ::P: ... ils seront tellement fatigués que Docteur Mitteux leur offrira un voyage en... Thaïlande  :;):

----------


## BCH32

HADOPI II aura notre peau ??????
La page de pub elle fini quand ? J'ai eu le temps de pisser ....

----------


## Froyok

Hmmm, je sens qu'après cette page de pub je devrais zapper, ça sens les mauvaises nouvelles et les ingrédient moisis...  ::P:

----------


## captain_torche

J'aime toujours autant les recettes de GMB.
J'aurai par contre besoin d'un petit éclaircissement : le mail + LRAR sont apparemment facultatifs ? Et donc le poulpe n'est pas obligé d'avertir le tétard qu'il a observé ?

----------


## Mitsuaki

Pour l'instant on n'apprends rien. le fonctionnement "théorique" on connait, à force. Ce qui est intéressant de voir, c'est ce qui risque de se passer en pratique, notamment du côté du troisième ingrédient. J'attends la suite, voir si c'est juste un exposé de la loi ou si c'est une véritable réflexion dessus.

edit: oui, je sais, "on" est un pronom indéfini imbécile qui qualifie la personne qui l'emploi. En même temps je suis un con, donc ça reste cohérent.

----------


## LtBlight

Merci à GMB pour nous rappeler en quoi consiste la loi vu qu'elle est passée. Par contre, Hadopi ça me fait doucement rigoler, car comme il à été dit sur ces forums il me semble, ils vont faire que déplacer le problème. 
En effet, ils vont certes fliquer Emule ou encore les sites de torrents, et les gens vont arrêter avant même que la loi démarre son application début Janvier. Donc en effet, on va avoir du "oui, notre loi fonctionne très bien, il y'a très peu de téléchargements illégaux en France". Mais le problème va se déplacer ailleurs...et bis repetita.

----------


## thauthau

Très bon article sur le fond mais je me demande si je doit saisir la HALDE ou portez plainte pour calomnie et incitation a la haine contre les Céphalopodes ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> J'aime toujours autant les recettes de GMB.
> J'aurai par contre besoin d'un petit éclaircissement : le mail + LRAR sont apparemment facultatifs ? Et donc le poulpe n'est pas obligé d'avertir le tétard qu'il a observé ?


C'est ça. Rien ne l'oblige, à la lecture de la loi, à envoyer les recommandations. Attendons de voir si un décret modifie la donne, mais pour l'instant, Hadopi *peut* envoyer des recommandations. 




> Pour l'instant on n'apprends rien. le fonctionnement "théorique" on connait, à force. Ce qui est intéressant de voir, c'est ce qui risque de se passer en pratique, notamment du côté du troisième ingrédient. J'attends la suite, voir si c'est juste un exposé de la loi ou si c'est une véritable réflexion dessus.
> 
> edit: oui, je sais, "on" est un pronom indéfini imbécile qui qualifie la personne qui l'emploi. En même temps je suis un con, donc ça reste cohérent.


Oui, si tu connais le fonctionnement théorique de la loi, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde, loin de là. D'ailleurs, on lit bcp de bêtises de part et d'autres donc ce travail est important (notamment que le pirate se sentira invincible tant qu'il n'aura pas reçu la seconde recommandation en LRAR. Pour l'instant, comme je le disais ci-dessus, Hadopi n'est pas obligée d'envoyer des recommandations). Mais sinon, oui, à la fin, je me prononcerais sur l'application pratique de la loi.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h10 ----------




> Très bon article sur le fond mais je me demande si je doit saisir la HALDE ou portez plainte pour calomnie et incitation a la haine contre les Céphalopodes ?


Ah oui, vu ta signature, je comprends ta rage  ::):

----------


## captain_torche

> C'est ça. Rien ne l'oblige, à la lecture de la loi, à envoyer les recommandations. Attendons de voir si un décret modifie la donne, mais pour l'instant, Hadopi *peut* envoyer des recommandations


Donc en gros, pourquoi se feraient-ils ch*er à perdre de l'argent en envoyant des LRAR ? Une fois le têtard identifie, il suffirait d'attendre de le choper deux fois supplémentaires pour agir. Dit comme ça, ça fait peur.

----------


## Geminys

> Hadopi *peut* envoyer des recommandations.


Cette phrase me rend perplexe chère mestre.
Donc il faut comprendre qu'il constaterons les infractions mais ne les signalerons pas a l'intéressé et par conséquence passerons directement a la phase répression verre pilé & Co. ?

 ::huh:: 

PS: je me sent moins seul avec Captain torche  ::P:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Il faut comprendre qu'Hadopi fera ce qu'elle veut. Je pense que dans un premier temps, elle enverra les recommandations, c'est l'aspect pédagogique tant vanté par le gouvernement. Mais si dans un second temps, il faut forcer la marche, oui, elle pourra passer directement par la case ordonnance pénale. 

Ce qui est amusant c'est que, lors des débats de la commission mixte paritaire le 22 septembre dernier, un rapporteur de la commission s'est félicité de ce que _"la deuxième recommandation envoyée par la HADOPI – avant une éventuelle coupure de l'accès à internet – soit obligatoirement assortie d'une lettre recommandée"_.

Mais c'est un peu de l'arnaque dans la mesure où les recommandations ne sont pas obligatoires en elles-mêmes. Ce n'est que si la deuxième recommandation est envoyée par Hadopi, si elle le veut bien, qu'elle doit alors la doubler d'une LRAR.

Ce qui explique que l'article 3 de la loi HADOPI II dispose que: _ "Le code de la propriété intellectuelle, dans sa rédaction issue de la loi n° 2009-669 du 12 juin 2009 précitée, est ainsi modifié :
1° L’article L. 331-26 est ainsi modifié :

b) À la dernière phrase du deuxième alinéa, le mot : «  peut » est remplacé par le mot : « doit » et les mots : « d’envoi » sont remplacés par les mots : « de présentation » ;"_

Or, que disait l'article L. 331-26 avant Hadopi II? (qui deviendra L. 331-25 d'ailleurs, voir article 12 de la loi HADOPI II): 

_"Lorsqu'elle est saisie de faits susceptibles de constituer un manquement à l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336-3, la commission de protection des droits peut envoyer à l'abonné, sous son timbre et pour son compte[...]

En cas de renouvellement, dans un délai de six mois à compter de l'envoi de la recommandation visée au premier alinéa, de faits susceptibles de constituer un manquement à l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336-3, la commission peut adresser une nouvelle recommandation comportant les mêmes informations que la précédente par la voie électronique dans les conditions prévues au premier alinéa. Elle peut assortir cette recommandation d'une lettre remise contre signature ou de tout autre moyen propre à établir la preuve de la date d'envoi de cette recommandation."_

Donc, on procède au changement voulu par HADOPI II, et on remplace le "peut" à la dernière phrase du deuxième alinéa par "doit" et  les mots : "d’envoi" remplacés par les mots : "de présentation". 

Ca nous donne donc le nouvel article issu de HADOPI II comme suit:

_"Lorsqu'elle est saisie de faits susceptibles de constituer un manquement à l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336-3, la commission de protection des droits peut envoyer à l'abonné, sous son timbre et pour son compte[...]

En cas de renouvellement, dans un délai de six mois à compter de l'envoi de la recommandation visée au premier alinéa, de faits susceptibles de constituer un manquement à l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336-3, la commission peut adresser une nouvelle recommandation comportant les mêmes informations que la précédente par la voie électronique dans les conditions prévues au premier alinéa. Elle doit assortir cette recommandation d'une lettre remise contre signature ou de tout autre moyen propre à établir la preuve de la date de présentation de cette recommandation."_

Nos députés auraient donc pu choisir de changer tous les "peut" de cet article en "doit" (et pas en doigt, ne soyez pas vulgaires). Mais non, ils ont choisi de ne changer que le "peut" de la dernière phrase du deuxième alinéa de l'article. Résultat: pour l'instant, la riposte graduée est optionnelle. Reste à voir si un décret vient changer la donne, mais j'en doute.

----------


## captain_torche

J'ai comme l'impression qu'ils nous montrent un "peut" leur "doit"...

----------


## deephurt

tes explications dans les commentaires sont de fort belle qualité GMB mais moi je trouve la pub longue là ^^ allez au boulot  ::P:

----------


## SAYA

> tes explications dans les commentaires sont de fort belle qualité GMB mais moi je trouve la pub longue là ^^ allez au boulot


 ::o: Tortionnaire ... mais t'as raison vite vite la suite  ::P:

----------


## Lucaxor

C'est juste magique!  ::O: 
Donc théoriquement Hadopi a accès à l'outil expéditif que représente l'ordonnance pénale sans pour autant avoir l'obligation de prévenir les interessés avant de passer aux choses sérieuses! C'est une belle recette explosive là. Le 3e ingrédient c'est du napalm?

----------


## ERISS

> Nos députés auraient donc pu choisir de changer tous les "peut" de cet article en "doit" (et pas en doigt, ne soyez pas vulgaires).


Même s'ils l'avaient fait, il "suffit" d'enduire d'erreur la secrétaire qui tape le texte, et hop, trop tard c'est écrit, ça sera appliqué tel quel dans sa version 'erronée'. Dura lex sed lex. Est-ce possible?
Je me réfère à des histoires de décisions de justice mal retranscrites, avec des libérations ou des incarcérations qui n'auraient pas dû être, juste parce que ça a été mal écrit (et reconnu erroné!)..

----------


## Killy

Finalement c'est presque pire que HADOPI I cette histoire  ::O:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non parce qu'il y a un troisième ingrédient. Patience.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Non parce qu'il y a un troisième ingrédient. Patience.


Aaaaaah, content.

----------


## Projet 154

Article très intéressant et très bien rédigé. Bravo Maître.  ::): 
J'en sais désormais un peu plus sur Hadopi II. 

Donc au vu de ce qui a été présenté par G_M_B, si j'ai bien compris, on se retrouve avec une véritable épée de Damoclès au dessus de la tête, et qui plus est peut nous transpercer sans crier "Gare". 

Mais il manque le 3° ingrédiant de cette peu appétissante recette.

Et cette phrase pose un doute :



> Non parce qu'il y a un troisième ingrédient. Patience.


La potion Hadopi II serait-elle donc moins dangereuse et explosive qu'elle ne veut le faire paraître?

La suite au prochain épisode

----------


## mr-le-loup

Un épée de Damocles ?

Il suffit simplement de ne pas télécharger de contenu illégal, c'est aussi simple que ça.

----------


## Wobak

Ok mr-le-loup. Je spoofe ton IP, et tu te fais condamner sans avoir rien télécharger. Tu le vois le problème maintenant ?

----------


## mr-le-loup

Heu non je ne vois pas le problème, où es la preuve ?

Le P2P n'est pas constitué que de contenu illégal, en lui-même il n'est pas illégal de dl en P2P, c'est ce que tu y cherches qui peut l'être. Sans le fichier concerné je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient prouver quoi que ce soit que tu spoofe mon Ip ou pas.

----------


## Wobak

C'est tout le principe de DAVDSI ce que tu décris. HADOPI n'a pas besoin du fichier pour te condamner si tu n'as pas le mouchard installé.

----------


## tb-51

Un outil qui se veut être un défenseur de la légalité qui se permet des truc spas tres orthodoxes pour arriver a ses fins..

----------


## mr-le-loup

Il va y avoir quantité de procédures d'appel et autres recours. L'installation de ce "mouchard" deviendrait donc obligatoire ?

S'il n'y a que ça je ne vois alors pas où est le problème, quand on a rien à se reprocher...

----------


## Froyok

[EDIT] J'ai rien dit, grilled...

----------


## captain_torche

Le mouchard est toujours d'actualité ? Je croyais qu'il avait coulé avec la première version d'hadopi ...

----------


## kenny

effectivement ca me tarde de payer des informaticiens pour faire ce mouchard et essayer de se battre avec tous les pirates de france pour le mettre a jour plus vite qu'il ne se fait craquer... mon porte monnaie et ma feuille d'impot trépignent d'impatience devant cet investissement si bien pensé

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Il va y avoir quantité de procédures d'appel et autres recours. L'installation de ce "mouchard" deviendrait donc obligatoire ?
> 
> S'il n'y a que ça je ne vois alors pas où est le problème, quand on a rien à se reprocher...




Pour la suite de la recette, patientez encore. Sinon, ce qu'essaye de t'expliquer Wobak c'est que si j'utilise ton réseau wifi ou si, d'une manière générale, j'arrive à me servir de ton adresse ip pour pirater des oeuvres de l'esprit, c'est toi qui va prendre Hadopi dans la gueule, car son travail c'est de relever les adresses ip. Et tu vas dire quoi pour te défendre ? C'est pas moi, c'est un hacker ? Le Juge pourrait accepter cette défense à la condition que tu prouves que c'est bien un hacker qui a utilisé ton adresse ip. Comment vas-tu faire ? Pas évident. 

Mais je reviendrais sur tout ça avec les questions de l'infraction de "négligence caractérisée" du propriétaire de la ligne.

----------


## Montigny

ok , très bien , ils retiennent l'adresse IP la première fois...mais vu qu'a fois qu'on se connecte au net (si on a pas une IP fixe) l'IP change , sa serait vraiment pas de bol pour le type de se faire choper une 2ème fois ^^

----------


## captain_torche

Montigny, tout le monde n'a pas d'IP dynamique  :;): 
Et de plus, ils peuvent relever deux IPs différentes, qui appartiennent au même abonné une fois les vérifications faites auprès du FAI.

----------


## mr-le-loup

J'ai une ip fixe, je n'ai pas activé mon wifi quant au juge soit je tombe sur un âne et je prend quel que soit mon avocat, soit je tombe sur quelqu'un de "normal" et il écoutera. N'inversez pas les choses non plus, la charge de la preuve sera discutée de toute manière. Relever une Ip de quelqu'un qui fait du P2P est une chose, apporter la preuve qu'il a fait quelque chose d'illégal en est une autre.

Reste qu'en france on ne rend plus la justice dans les prétoires, on se contente de faire du droit, le fond de votre problème avec Hadopi est là. Le mot justice n'a de plus de sens que dans les discussions d'ordre philosophique.

----------


## CorranCarpenter

Donc si j'ai bien compris, ce sont les majors (ou organismes légalement diligentés par ces dernières(ers?)) qui seront autorisés à éplucher le Net à la recherche d'IP qui traînent leur grolles là où elles ne devraient pas. La Haute-Autorité-Mes-Genoux, là, aura-t-elle les moyens (le désir/temps ?) de vérifier les accusations faites à l'encontre de ces IP ou exécutera-t-elle les mesures prévues directement, sans autre forme de procès ?

Toujours est-il que ce système sera toujours contournable par les personnes un tant soit peu intéressées par la micro-informatique (oui, j'entends VPN au fond de la salle, c'est bien ça !) et que les seules personnes qui vont se recevoir une convocation au tribunal (oui, je dramatise en prenant le pire des cas, je plaide coupable votre horreur...) ce sont encore les pauvres clampins qui chargent une musique pour bobonne une fois l'an parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de se payer l'album à 150 brouzoufs.

Alors je me lève, je monte sur ma chaise et je crie très fort : "HADOPI BANANE !!!" (et "Monde de merde", mais ça c'est l'habitude).

----------


## zabuza

Il y a un truc que j'attends particulièrement, avec une certaine amertume cela dit, c'est les premiers emails envoyés.
On va avoir le droit à un effet buzz sur le web assez mémorable.

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai posé une question sur un autre topic Hadopi, elle sera peut-être plus visible ici : 
Par rapport à la 3G, c'est pris en compte comme abonnement à internet ? Si suspension de l'abonnement, est-ce qu'un abonnement 3G serait concerné ? Est-ce que prendre un abonnement téléphonique avec forfait data impliquerait l'amende ? Et est-ce que mon forfait pro, payé par mon employeur, serait concerné ?

Parce qu'aujourd'hui, internet, c'est plus uniquement à la maison sur le desktop... Ca a été pris en compte par les rédacteurs de la loi ?

----------


## Caerbannog

> Par rapport à la 3G, c'est pris en compte comme abonnement à internet ? Si suspension de l'abonnement, est-ce qu'un abonnement 3G serait concerné ? Est-ce que prendre un abonnement téléphonique avec forfait data impliquerait l'amende ? Et est-ce que mon forfait pro, payé par mon employeur, serait concerné ?


Dans mes souvenirs des débats à l'assemblée nationale, notre très cher Franck Riester adoré avait dit que c'était l'abonnement épinglé qui allait être coupé. DOnc si c'est l'ip de ton téléphone qui est repéré sur les réseaux pire-tout-pire, hop, banane.
Après, entre ses déclarations et la réalité, il y a souvent un gouffre qu'un camion de coulommiers ne pourrait remplir ::P:

----------


## mr-le-loup

Les rédacteurs de la loi n'ont pas pris grand chose en compte. C'est une loi politique créée dans un certain contexte et pour calmer certaines holdings.

Enfin à choisir, une bonne perquise du disque dur et accompagne ces messieurs s'ils trouvent quelque chose que tu ne peux justifier sur le champ me semble quand même nettement plus simple que tous ces chichis à la gomme.

----------


## CptCaverne

> Il va y avoir quantité de procédures d'appel et autres recours. L'installation de ce "mouchard" deviendrait donc obligatoire ?
> 
> S'il n'y a que ça je ne vois alors pas où est le problème, quand on a rien à se reprocher...


Le problème c'est qu'on arrête pas de nous fliquer/surveiller/regarder et que *quelques chose à me reprocher ou pas* je trouve ça vraiment anormal.

D'autant que je sais pas qui gère, qui pourrait obtenir ces données maintenant ou demain quelles qu'elles soient.

----------


## mr-le-loup

Et pourquoi est-ce qu'on arrête pas de nous fliquer/surveiller/regarder ?

N'y aurait-il pas des raisons ? Certaines de ces raisons ne pourraient-elles être louables ?

----------


## Caerbannog

> Et pourquoi est-ce qu'on arrête pas de nous fliquer/surveiller/regarder ?
> 
> N'y aurait-il pas des raisons ? Certaines de ces raisons ne pourraient-elles être louables ?


Ce genre de défense est "puante". Ca commence par de soi-disant bonnes raisons (pédophilie, terrorisme), histoire de mettre un pied dans l'entrebâillement de la porte, et on en vient ensuite facilement à en élargir le champ d'action (opinions politiques, origines ethniques, etc). Pour éviter le point godwin, je prendrai comme exemple le Maccarthisme aux états-unis dans les années 50.

----------


## lortar

> Et pourquoi est-ce qu'on arrête pas de nous fliquer/surveiller/regarder ?
> 
> N'y aurait-il pas des raisons ? Certaines de ces raisons ne pourraient-elles être louables ?


J'adore le ton moraliste que tu prends... Ce n'est pas le téléchargement sur les réseaux P2P qui ont envoyés deux avions sur le World Trade Center

----

Une idée pour emmerder Hadopi : vous enregistrez un message (genre vous criez "HADOPI BANANE!") de la durée d'une chanson (ça risque de faire long...)  que vous encodez au format MP3, que vous renommez avec le titre d'un truc bien à la mode et hop, mettez le sur Emule. Attendez de vous faire choper pour aller au tribunal. Avouez que vous avez partagé et/ou télécharger le fichier (attention pas l'œuvre de l'esprit!). Annoncez que vous avez apporté le fichier incriminé pour écoute. Savourer la tête du juge :D

----------


## Wobak

> Et pourquoi est-ce qu'on arrête pas de nous fliquer/surveiller/regarder ?
> 
> N'y aurait-il pas des raisons ? Certaines de ces raisons ne pourraient-elles être louables ?


Et pour clore ce débat qui se pointe, l'éducation n'est-elle pas plus efficace que la repression ? Vous avez 2 heures et pas le droit à la calculatrice  :Cigare:

----------


## mr-le-loup

> Ce genre de défense est "puante". Ca commence par de soi-disant bonnes raisons (pédophilie, terrorisme), histoire de mettre un pied dans l'entrebâillement de la porte, et on en vient ensuite facilement à en élargir le champ d'action (opinions politiques, origines ethniques, etc). Pour éviter le point godwin, je prendrai comme exemple le Maccarthisme aux états-unis dans les années 50.


La défense est à hauteur de "l'attaque", les "j'ai pas envie qu'on me surveille", "ma liberté individuelle", "mes droits"... sont du même niveau.

Pour ma part j'arrête là avant que ça ne parte trop en sucette.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Donc si j'ai bien compris, ce sont les majors (ou organismes légalement diligentés par ces dernières(ers?)) qui seront autorisés à éplucher le Net à la recherche d'IP qui traînent leur grolles là où elles ne devraient pas. La Haute-Autorité-Mes-Genoux, là, aura-t-elle les moyens (le désir/temps ?) de vérifier les accusations faites à l'encontre de ces IP ou exécutera-t-elle les mesures prévues directement, sans autre forme de procès ?


C'est ça. Elles récupèrent les adresses ip trouvées par les majors et autres organismes, et elle peut convoquer les internautes concernées pour les entendre. Mais sinon, elle transmet, avec ou sans recommandation préalable, au juge.




> J'ai posé une question sur un autre topic Hadopi, elle sera peut-être plus visible ici : 
> Par rapport à la 3G, c'est pris en compte comme abonnement à internet ? Si suspension de l'abonnement, est-ce qu'un abonnement 3G serait concerné ? Est-ce que prendre un abonnement téléphonique avec forfait data impliquerait l'amende ? Et est-ce que mon forfait pro, payé par mon employeur, serait concerné ?
> 
> Parce qu'aujourd'hui, internet, c'est plus uniquement à la maison sur le desktop... Ca a été pris en compte par les rédacteurs de la loi ?


Si tu as une ip, on peut te saigner. La loi ne parle pas de FAI, mais de _"personne dont l'activité est d'offrir un accès à des services de communication au public en ligne ayant conclu un contrat avec l'abonné"_. Ca regroupe les FAI, mais aussi les sociétés qui proposent la 3G ou n'importe quelle société qui te permet de te connecter à internet, peu importe la façon.




> Et pour clore ce débat qui se pointe, l'éducation n'est-elle pas plus efficace que la repression ? Vous avez 2 heures et pas le droit à la calculatrice


Oui, attention aux dérapages. J'ai eu la faiblesse de répondre une ou deux fois, mais l'aspect politique/éducationnel/philosophique/sociétal d'Hadopi n'a plus d'intérêt aujourd'hui. La loi existe et on s'intéresse (enfin, dans les topics jurigeek en tous les cas) à la façon dont elle va s'appliquer.

----------


## captain_torche

En ce qui concerne les opérateurs téléphoniques, il me semble que les forfaits data brident la vitesse de téléchargement une fois un certain quota mensuel de données atteint.
Ca doit limiter la casse en ce qui concerne le P2P, grand consommateur d'octets.

----------


## Wobak

> Si tu as une ip, on peut te saigner. La loi ne parle pas de FAI, mais de _"personne dont l'activité est d'offrir un accès à des services de communication au public en ligne ayant conclu un contrat avec l'abonné"_. Ca regroupe les FAI, mais aussi les sociétés qui proposent la 3G ou n'importe quelle société qui te permet de te connecter à internet, peu importe la façon.


2 questions :  
1) Si j'ai 2 lignes, une professionnelle et une personnelle domiciliées au même endroit, j'imagine qu'elles sont indépendantes d'un point de vue HADOPI,  au départ. 
Comme il ne s'agit pas d'une nouvelle souscription, cela veut-il dire que je peux continuer à utiliser Internet sur l'autre ligne ?
 De manière détournée, cela veut-il dire que, si jamais je reçois le LRAR et que je me désabonne de [insérer un FAI n°1] pour m'abonner à [insérer un FAI n°2] avant une sanction quelconque, si les sanctions sont liées au IPs, je me "reset" vis à vis de HADOPI ? 
2) J'ai oublié ma question  ::lol::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ben si tu payes deux abonnements avant de te faire embetter par Hadopi, oui, tu peux utiliser l'autre ligne. Je n'ai pas vu que tu perdes le droit d'utiliser toutes tes lignes crées avant qu'Hadopi ne t'attrape. Mais je regarderais à nouveau pour être bien sur.

Ta 2eme question est plus vicieuse....Difficile à dire pour l'instant. Si tu t'abonnes à A, que tu reçois le LRAR, que tu te désabonnes vite fait puis que tu t'abonnes à B, et que tu te fais encore toper, à mon avis, Hadopi ne considère que l'internaute/propriétaire de la ligne et pas l'adresse ip, dans ce cas, tu as été topé 3 fois, et tu es privé d'internet pendant X mois et tu n'as pas le droit de t'abonner ailleurs, peu importe que tu sois passé de A à B entre temps. B te coupera internet et voilà. Mais à nouveau, il faut que je regarde la loi sous cet angle pour être sur. 

Mais avant, laissez-moi continuer ma recette !!

----------


## captain_torche

Mais on n'attend que ça !!

----------


## LaVaBo

> Une idée pour emmerder Hadopi : vous enregistrez un message (genre vous criez "HADOPI BANANE!") de la durée d'une chanson (ça risque de faire long...) que vous encodez au format MP3, que vous renommez avec le titre d'un truc bien à la mode et hop, mettez le sur Emule. Attendez de vous faire choper


 Ca pourrait être intéressant d'organiser ça à grande échelle...
A condition que ce soit bien le nom du fichier qui soit surveillé, et pas certains fichiers en particuliers (mis en ligne par l'ayant-droit dans le but de logger les gens qui le récupèrent, par exemple. Si c'est légal?).

----------


## BCH32

J'ai compris un truc :
Si pendant que je bouffe un burger je me branche  en wifi au MacDo/Quick et que je fait des choses illégales avec cette connexion. Je me fait chopper => McDo va devoir donner mon adresse à l'HADOPI !!!
Mais alors n'ayant pas de connexion chez moi il bloque qui ????

Vivement la fin de la Pub j'en ai marre de ce régime de banane.

----------


## captain_torche

Non, c'est pas MacDo qui devra donner ton nom, mais le FAI de MacDo qui devra donner l'adresse du macDo.
Par contre, je ne crois pas qu'une entreprise puisse être ciblée.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Si tu as une ip, on peut te saigner. La loi ne parle pas de FAI, mais de _"personne dont l'activité est d'offrir un accès à des services de communication au public en ligne ayant conclu un contrat avec l'abonné"_. Ca regroupe les FAI, mais aussi les sociétés qui proposent la 3G ou n'importe quelle société qui te permet de te connecter à internet, peu importe la façon.


 Je comprend bien. Je serais idiot de télécharger du contenu illégal sur une connexion pro en même temps  :^_^: .

Mais ma question porte sur le fait que l'on n'ait plus le droit de souscrire à un abonnement en cas de suspension, sous risque de grosse amende, et peut-être plus. Dans ce cas, qu'arrive-t-il aux abonnements existants, et y aurait-t-il moyen de s'abonner à une offre téléphonique qui inclue des données (donc une connexion au net) ?




> Non, c'est pas MacDo qui devra donner ton nom, mais le FAI de MacDo qui devra donner l'adresse du macDo.
> 
> Par contre, je ne crois pas qu'une entreprise puisse être ciblée.


Puis le McDo qui devra donner ton nom pour ne pas être responsable.

Les entreprises seront visées aussi, rappelle-toi du débat sur le spyware hadopi, que les admin réseau ne voulaient surtout pas voir sur leurs machines.

----------


## mr-le-loup

> Une idée pour emmerder Hadopi : vous enregistrez un message (genre vous criez "HADOPI BANANE!") de la durée d'une chanson (ça risque de faire long...)  que vous encodez au format MP3, que vous renommez avec le titre d'un truc bien à la mode et hop, mettez le sur Emule. Attendez de vous faire choper pour aller au tribunal. Avouez que vous avez partagé et/ou télécharger le fichier (attention pas l'œuvre de l'esprit!). Annoncez que vous avez apporté le fichier incriminé pour écoute. Savourer la tête du juge :D


Si je ne m'abuse le titre du morceau est aussi déposé non ?

On passerai alors à de la contrefaçon  ::huh::

----------


## BCH32

> Je comprend bien. Je serais idiot de télécharger du contenu illégal sur une connexion pro en même temps .
> 
> Mais ma question porte sur le fait que l'on n'ait plus le droit de souscrire à un abonnement en cas de suspension, sous risque de grosse amende, et peut-être plus. Dans ce cas, qu'arrive-t-il aux abonnements existants, et y aurait-t-il moyen de s'abonner à une offre téléphonique qui inclue des données (donc une connexion au net) ?
> 
> 
> Puis le McDo qui devra donner ton nom pour ne pas être responsable.
> 
> Les entreprises seront visées aussi, rappelle-toi du débat sur le spyware hadopi, que les admin réseau ne voulaient surtout pas voir sur leurs machines.



Cela sous-entends que tu donnes ton nom & adresse à McDo pour accéder au wi-fi !
D'où la loi sur l'usurpation d'identité. Identité numérique ou non bien sure.

----------


## Caerbannog

> On passerai alors à de la contrefaçon


Probablement, voir "faux et usage de faux"

----------


## captain_torche

> Puis le McDo qui devra donner ton nom pour ne pas être responsable.


Dans ce cas, il faudrait que MacDonalds récupère mes coordonnées lorsque je me connecte en wifi chez eux. Et même si c'est le cas, j'imagine que ça serait légalement très discutable.

----------


## Yank31

Cette histoire de "peut" et "doit" constitue également une autorisation légale des traitements de faveurs.

La Haute autorité peut choisir de prévenir certains contrevenants, (prenez garde, votre IP a été repérée) et pas d'autres (laisse-le s'enliser celui-là, en plus il habite en cité, on le coincera au moins comme ça à défaut d'avoir pu stopper son petit trafic). Elle en a juridiquement la liberté, il n'existe aucun critères. Vous oui, toi non. 

Je n'ai pas compris le coup des bananes depuis le début, mais ce choix totalement arbitraire constitue en effet une belle avancée vers une République bananière.

Et vous, mériterez-vous qu'on vous prévienne?

----------


## fitfat

Halte-là !
Il me semblait qu'un amendement imposait au moins 1 avertissement avec LRAR avant toute coupure (en revanche, j'ignore si cette amendement englobait l'amende, j'espérais l'apprendre grâce à toi) ?
Par contre, pour retrouver la source exact... (c'était sur PCI et Numerama mais ils font 5 ou 6 news HADOPI par jour, donc pour retrouver celle qui reportait l'amendement...).




> [...]Et tu vas dire quoi pour te défendre ? C'est pas moi, c'est un hacker ? Le Juge pourrait accepter cette défense à la condition que tu prouves que c'est bien un hacker qui a utilisé ton adresse ip. Comment vas-tu faire ? Pas évident.[...]


Tant que ça reste dans le cadre de la procédure accéléré, non ? Si tu conteste, tu te retrouve de nouveau innocent avec un vrai procès et c'est à l'attaquant de prouver que tu es coupable de négligence ou de contrefaçon ?
On m'aurait menti ?  ::sad::

----------


## Yank31

Circulez!
Un amendement n'a aucune valeur légale (proposition de modification). Seul le texte final contient les dispositions applicables : si la loi ne parle pas d'avertissement obligatoire, alors pas d'avertissement obligatoire.

----------


## Wobak

> Halte-là !
> Il me semblait qu'un amendement imposait au moins 1 avertissement avec LRAR avant toute coupure (en revanche, j'ignore si cette amendement englobait l'amende, j'espérais l'apprendre grâce à toi) ?
> Par contre, pour retrouver la source exact... (c'était sur PCI et Numerama mais ils font 5 ou 6 news HADOPI par jour, donc pour retrouver celle qui reportait l'amendement...).
> 
> 
> Tant que ça reste dans le cadre de la procédure accéléré, non ? Si tu conteste, tu te retrouve de nouveau innocent avec un vrai procès et c'est à l'attaquant de prouver que tu es coupable de négligence ou de contrefaçon ?
> On m'aurait menti ?


 Flic avec jumelles = HADOPI ? Sa parole contre la tienne, il est assermenté, pas toi, tu perds.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h23 ----------




> Cela sous-entends que tu donnes ton nom & adresse à McDo pour accéder au wi-fi !
> D'où la loi sur l'usurpation d'identité. Identité numérique ou non bien sure.


 Non tu peux plus simplement imaginer que Macdo ait des logs (et c'est normal) toutes les adresses MAC connectées à son Wifi. On incrimine. Macadress = Constructeur = serial number = facture = propriétaire.

----------


## DarylRunco

> Non tu peux plus simplement imaginer que Macdo ait des logs (et c'est normal) toutes les adresses MAC connectées à son Wifi. On incrimine. Macadress = Constructeur = serial number = facture = propriétaire.


trop gros, passera pas.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Non tu peux plus simplement imaginer que Macdo ait des logs (et c'est normal) toutes les adresses MAC connectées à son Wifi. On incrimine. Macadress = Constructeur = serial number = facture = propriétaire.


 Ca devient peut-être un peu trop complexe là.

Mais sinon, McDo ne demande pas d'identification pour se connecter à leur wifi. Même pas besoin d'un code qui serait sur le ticket de caisse, en tout cas dans celui en bas de chez moi. Me suis déjà retrouvé sur le trottoir devant, avec le PC portable, pour récupérer un mail sans internet à la maison.

----------


## Reizz

J'ai l'espoir où un hadopisé fera trainer l'affaire sur tous les étages judiciaires assisté par une cohorte de bons avocats geeks. Et peut être le temps que son cas soit résolu, on aura dégagé les godillots de l'hémicycle.

Et peut être enfin qu'une véritable réflexion s'ouvrira sur le droit d'auteur dans un société où l'information circule à grande vitesse. Support physiques bien garnis, mécénat, plus de concerts, salles de cinéma bien équipées, je ne sais pas. Mais tenir à bout de bras un droit d'auteur (et voisins) en introduisant des privations de liberté et de l'injustice, j'ai du mal à voir cela comme une avancée.

J'attends le 3ième ingrédient avec impatience. Merci Grand Maître !

----------


## Wobak

> Ca devient peut-être un peu trop complexe là.
> 
> Mais sinon, McDo ne demande pas d'identification pour se connecter à leur wifi. Même pas besoin d'un code qui serait sur le ticket de caisse, en tout cas dans celui en bas de chez moi. Me suis déjà retrouvé sur le trottoir devant, avec le PC portable, pour récupérer un mail sans internet à la maison.


Sécurité du réseau != log des connexions. Meme si mon wifi n'est pas sécurisé, je peux savoir qui s'y connecte en terme d'adresse MAC hein...

----------


## captain_torche

Je doute qu'ils aillent aussi loin que la surveillance des adresses MAC.
D'autant que la personne facturée n'est pas nécessairement propriétaire de la carte réseau (ou de l'ordi).

----------


## fitfat

Yank31>Un amendement qui a été voté et accepté, bien sur...




> Flic avec jumelles = HADOPI ? Sa parole contre la tienne, il est assermenté, pas toi, tu perds.


En ajoutant une perquisition avec saisie du matériel informatique, ça devrait changer l'équation, tu ne penses pas ?




> Non tu peux plus simplement imaginer que Macdo ait des logs (et c'est normal) toutes les adresses MAC connectées à son Wifi. On incrimine. Macadress = Constructeur = serial number = facture = propriétaire.


Une adresse Mac est plus facile à falsifier/usurper qu'une adresse IP... Sans compter que le matériel a peut-être été acheté d'occasion, volé,... donc je leur souhaite bien du plaisir à remonter la piste...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Wobak>En ajoutant une perquisition avec saisie du matériel informatique, ça devrait changer l'équation, tu ne penses pas ?


 Ca va surtout changer le temps de la procédure et la facture finale...

----------


## Yank31

A supposer qu'ils relèvent les adresses MAC dans les Mcdo, ça ne leur servirait pas à grand chose... le coup du Mac => constructeur => fournisseur => détaillant => consommateur => contrevenant n'est pas sérieux, beaucoup trop aléatoire.

En revanche, je vois mal les Mcdo (et autres "fournisseurs d'accès", fac, aeroport, etc) continuer de laisser un libre accès à leur wifi. On tombe en plein dans l'infraction de non sécurisation de l'accès en cas de pépin : trop risqué.

----------


## fitfat

LaVaBo>Si tu es reconnu innocent, c'est pas toi qui paye la facture, si je ne m'abuse.

Yank31>+1
Sauf que les personnes morales ne peuvent pas voir leur connexion coupé. Seulement recevoir une injonction de sécuriser sa ligne, càd installer un logiciel de sécurisation labellisé par l'HADOPI (le fameux mouchard). En somme, une chimère. Donc, normalement, il ne devrait rien pouvoir leur arriver.

J'ai bon, GMB ??  ::O:

----------


## LaVaBo

> LaVaBo>Si tu es reconnu innocent, c'est pas toi qui paye la facture, si je ne m'abuse.


 L'Etat aussi fera la gueule en la voyant. Surtout si c'est multiplié par 10000/jour (nombre d'envoi de courriers annoncé par Albanel).

----------


## fitfat

Mais c'est pas avant d'être condamné que tu peux contester, donc ça descend à 3000/jours. Mais bon, ça n'en reste pas moins monstrueux  :nawak:

----------


## captain_torche

fitfat; il me semble que c'est ça, pour la non-condamnation des personnes morales.
Et en même temps, j'imagine que les wifi ouverts restreignent les ports, non ?
Genre uniquement les ports web, pop et imap.

----------


## LaVaBo

> fitfat; il me semble que c'est ça, pour la non-condamnation des personnes morales.
> Et en même temps, j'imagine que les wifi ouverts restreignent les ports, non ?
> Genre uniquement les ports web, pop et imap.


 C'est probable, mais un resto McDo (ou plein d'autres propriétaires de hotspots wifi) ne se paiera pas un spécialiste de la sécurité info, donc jusqu'où sont-ils allés ?

----------


## fitfat

> fitfat; il me semble que c'est ça, pour la non-condamnation des personnes morales.


Oui, c'est bien d'eux que je parles (la conversation ciblait spécifiquement MacDo)  ::): 




> Et en même temps, j'imagine que les wifi ouverts restreignent les ports, non ?
> Genre uniquement les ports web, pop et imap.


Oui aussi. Et j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir un filtrage de protocole également. Mais l'association port/protocole (càd HTTP->80, imap->143, ftp->21,...) sont des questions de convention pratique et n'ont aucune influence sur le fonctionnement même d'une application. Et tous les logiciels P2P sont capable de brouiller leur protocole. Donc sur un logiciel P2P correctement configuré, ce genre de filtrage n'aurait aucun impact. Le truc le plus efficace que je pourrais voir, c'est un limitation du débit en fonction de la quantité/ratio de donnée transférée. C'est la seule arme efficace, à ma connaissance.

LaVaBo>Un blocage de port et un filtrage protocolaire fait partie des fonctions de base d'un routeur/firewall.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> *Faire un plat tellement délicieux qu'il pourrait nous faire changer de Régime*



Rooh lala , quel talent ! Quelle finesse ! Bravo ^^




> Dans les deux cas, une fois digérées (et identifiées, puisque les FAI auront l'obligation de donner l'identité de l'internaute qui se cache derrière cette suite de chiffres, article L. 331-21 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle) , les adresses ip sont alors recrachées en une jolie bouillie qu'il conviendra d'assaisonner avec le troisième ingrédient.


WoW WoW WoW , attends une minute , ca veut dire qu'avec ce décret , le poulpe peut très bien tout digéré , puis ensuite régurgiter d'un seul coup toute la nourriture avalé sur la face de l'internaute ?
Je ne peux pas le croire , j'espère que le troisième ingrédient modifie cela  :WTF:

----------


## Ithilsul

Merci pour la news, GMB, depuis le temps qu'on l'attendait (4 jours !).




> les agents ne constatent pas des infractions, mais des faits_ susceptibles_ de constituer des infractions)




Or, cela peut directement mener à des condamnations, non ? La suspicion d'infraction mène directement (puisque mails & LRAR non obligatoires) à la condamnation ? Je suis persuadé que j'ai loupé un wagon, mais je ne vois pas où...

 Dans tous les cas, bien qu'ayant suivi les autres topics Hadopi, je me suis fait avoir sur le fait que l'envoi des mails et de la lettre étaient facultatifs.




> Cette histoire de "peut" et "doit" constitue également une autorisation légale des traitements de faveurs.
> 
>  La Haute autorité peut choisir de prévenir certains contrevenants [...] et pas d'autres [...] Elle en a juridiquement la liberté, il n'existe aucun critères. Vous oui, toi non.


 Très bon point, selon moi, relevé par Yank31, je dirais que ça fait ressortir le principe d'égalité devant la justice, que l'on avait évoqué dans d'autres discussions sur Hadopi (-banane). Alors qu'en est-il vraiment ? Est-ce une nouvelle espérance vouée à être tuée dans l'oeuf ?

Et pour la route :



> ([...]annoncé par *Albanel*).


  :haha: 

Edit :




> _Faire un plat tellement délicieux qu'il pourrait nous faire changer de Régime_





> Rooh lala , quel talent ! Quelle finesse ! Bravo ^^


J'ai adoré également !  ::wub::

----------


## Ithilsul

_Edit : désolé pour le double post, le regroupement n'a pas marché_

----------


## Hoyan

Je me pose des questions sur le côté technique du constat de l'infraction.

Les observateurs se subsituront-ils  à des internautes lambda d'un réseau P2P ?

Mettront ils en ligne du contenu 'piège' pour établir une liste de contrevenants ?

La vitesse de téléchargement aurait elle un impact sur le risque de se faire épingler ? (- de temps de DL = - de chance de se faire choper )

Le personnel assermenté ne défendra t'il que les intérêts des 'majors' qui les emplois ? Quid des autres ou de la (mauvaise) pub que ca pourrait leur faire ?

La coupure et l'interdiction ciblera la personne physique ou son foyer ?

Bref beaucoup de questions se bousculent dans ma tête  :tired:

----------


## SAYA

I


> l suffit simplement de ne pas télécharger de contenu illégal, c'est aussi simple que ça.


 Non pas si tu te fais piquer ton IP et que tu n'as pas "sécurisé ta ligne" Ben moi ça me "plomberait" de me faire couper par ligne si j'ai rien fait. Et je refuse de me plier à leur soi disant sécurisation pourquoi ce serait à moi d'exposer des frais pour éviter qu'on me squatte ma ligne ? Pourquoi ce serait pas ton FAI qui t'assurerait qu'on ne peut pas te voler ta ligne hein, après tout tu paies pour un service, non  ?

----------


## fitfat

> Les observateurs se subsituront-ils  à des internautes lambda d'un réseau P2P ?


A la discrétion des agents assermentés. C'est une solution parmis d'autre. Plusieurs solutions seront utilisées simultanément.




> Mettront ils en ligne du contenu 'piège' pour établir une liste de contrevenants ?


Non. Ce ne serait pas recevable. Au besoin, les ayant-droits leur accorde l'autorisation de partager les fichiers ciblés.




> La vitesse de téléchargement aurait elle un impact sur le risque de se faire épingler ? (- de temps de DL = - de chance de se faire choper )


Ça dépend surtout si tu télécharge un fichier surveillé ou non.




> Le personnel assermenté ne défendra t'il que les intérêts des 'majors' qui les emplois ? Quid des autres ou de la (mauvaise) pub que ca pourrait leur faire ?


Euh... les réponses me semblent évidentes.




> La coupure et l'interdiction ciblera la personne physique ou son foyer ?


Foyer.

----------


## Hoyan

Merci Fitfat pour tes réponses.

Donc c'est bien ce que je pensais, au delà du bien ou mal de pirater, c'est encore les 'gros' qui en on déjà plein les fouilles, d'être défendu plutôt que les petits artistes qui essaient de percer  ::(: 

Ce n'est pas la propriété intellectuelle qu'on défend ici mais bien une industrie dépassée

----------


## Ithilsul

> Non. Ce ne serait pas recevable. Au besoin, les ayant-droits leur accorde l'autorisation de partager les fichiers ciblés.


Ca ne s'assimilerait pas à de l'incitation au délit, qui n'est pas autorisé en France ?




> _ 			 				La coupure et l'interdiction ciblera la personne physique ou son foyer ? 			 		_





> Foyer.


Dans une autre discussion sur Hadopi, il avait au contraire été évoqué le principe de la personnalisation de la condamnation (qui fait que la personne condamnée est bien identifiable), donc Mme X peut avoir un abonnement même si M. X a été condamné par HADOPI.

----------


## Yank31

> Ca ne s'assimilerait pas à de l'incitation au délit, qui n'est pas autorisé en France ?


On parle de provocation à l'infraction, et c'est en effet interdit en France, sous peine de nullité de la procédure (c'est une émanation du principe de loyauté des débats).




> Dans une autre discussion sur Hadopi, il avait au contraire été évoqué le principe de la personnalisation de la condamnation (qui fait que la personne condamnée est bien identifiable), donc Mme X peut avoir un abonnement même si M. X a été condamné par HADOPI.


Le texte d'HADOPI 2 : http://www.senat.fr/leg/pjl08-512.html

Je ne trouve dans ce texte (ni dans celui d'HADOPI 1 : http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...tegorieLien=id) aucune allusion à une notion de "foyer", mais au contraire, à la notion "titulaire de l'abonnement".

Par ailleurs, l'article 3 du projet de loi HADOPI 2 insère un article 335-7 dans le code de propriété intellectuelle, qui au dire de l'article 335-7-1, définit la _peine complémentaire de suspension de l'accès à un service de communication au public en ligne ou de communications électroniques pour une durée maximale d'un an_.

Cette définition n'est pas précise (à UN service de communication...au service ayant servi à commettre l'infraction... à TOUS services de communication ?). Si on subodore la réponse, on ne peut que déplorer la faiblesse rédactionnelle.

En revanche, il faut noter que cette peine complémentaire n'est pas obligatoire, mais qu'elle "peut" être prononcée en complément d'une peine principale (notamment contrefaçon ou "contravention de cinquième classe", lorsque le règlement le prévoit -c'est à dire pas encore).

La suspension de l'accès à "un service" est donc une peine que le juge "peut" prononcer, au vu des circonstances de la cause. Ce qui suppose une latitude d'appréciation, et une étude au cas par cas qui sont toutes deux incompatibles avec le caractère expéditif et évident du mécanisme de l'ordonnance pénale (principalement utilisée en matière d'infractions au code de la route : vous êtes flashé, vous ne contestez pas : bam).

Enfin, je n'ai vu nulle part dans ces textes une exonération de cette suspension au profit des personnes morales, contrairement à ce qui a été dit dans ce topic. Mais je ne demande qu'à être corrigé.

----------


## Yank31

GMB je voudrai te soumettre cette question, et serai ravi d'avoir ton sentiment :

(je ne vais pas chercher les textes, il est minuit 20, c'est juste pour savoir si ça te choque également)

Postulats :
Le délit de contrefaçon a ceci de particulier qu'il peut être poursuivi soit devant les juridictions pénales, soit devant les juridictions civiles, au choix de la partie lésée (l'ayant-droit). Edit : ce choix est définitif : _electa una via_.

A supposer que l'ayant-droit élise la voie pénale, et plus précisément le mécanisme HADOPI 1-2, c'est à dire l'ordonnance pénale, j'ai lu dans un de ces textes que le juge ne serait pas compétent pour statuer sur d'éventuels dommages intérêts.

D'où ma question : 
En utilisant le mécanisme HADOPI 1-2, l'ayant-droit se prive-t-il *définitivement* de demander une quelconque indemnisation pécuniaire de son préjudice? (il ne peut plus saisir le juge civil des mêmes faits).

Question subsidiaire : dans l'affirmative, un tel constat reviendrait soit à confier le rôle du procureur de la république (ou des policiers - je voudrais dire l'intérêt de la société... il est tard) à des agents privés (mais en ont-ils la légitimité? l'intérêt?), soit à reconnaître que cette loi ne sert que très peu l'intérêt général (quel artiste sacrifierait une juste indemnisation sur l'autel de la répression?) mais seulement la soif de revanche d'une industrie mourante.

A titre infiniment subsidiaire, si je commande une CD-KEY sur un site polo oups

----------


## Foutrak

C'est quand il est vraiment énervé que Grand Maitre B est agréable à lire. Dans l'attente fébrile du dernier ingrédient.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le délit de contrefaçon a ceci de particulier qu'il peut être poursuivi soit devant les juridictions pénales, soit devant les juridictions civiles, au choix de la partie lésée (l'ayant-droit). Edit : ce choix est définitif : _electa una via_.
> 
> A supposer que l'ayant-droit élise la voie pénale, et plus précisément le mécanisme HADOPI 1-2, c'est à dire l'ordonnance pénale, j'ai lu dans un de ces textes que le juge ne serait pas compétent pour statuer sur d'éventuels dommages intérêts.
> 
> D'où ma question : 
> En utilisant le mécanisme HADOPI 1-2, l'ayant-droit se prive-t-il *définitivement* de demander une quelconque indemnisation pécuniaire de son préjudice? (il ne peut plus saisir le juge civil des mêmes faits).


C'est la toute la beauté de cette loi: grâce à notre cher gouvernement, il est prévu aux ayants-droits de pouvoir réclamer des dommages et intérêts.
D'ou la triple condamnation (un truc un peu anti-constitutionnel il me semble): coupure du net, amende et éventuellement raquer pour les ayant-droit. Elle n'est pas belle la Justice ?  ::lol::

----------


## SAYA

@Monsieur cacao



> C'est la toute la beauté de cette loi: grâce à notre cher gouvernement, il est prévu aux ayants-droits de pouvoir réclamer des dommages et intérêts.
> D'ou la triple condamnation (un truc un peu anti-constitutionnel il me semble): coupure du net, amende et éventuellement raquer pour les ayant-droit.


Sauf erreur c'est le seul article qui a été déclaré inconstitutionnel (si j'ai bien compris, tout au moins dans le cadre d'une procédure pénale) :


"Le Conseil déclare inconstitutionnel le 2ème alinéa de l'article 495-6-1 du Code de procédure pénale, dans sa rédaction issue d'HADOPI 2, car ce dernier prévoit que, dans le cadre de la procédure pénale simplifiée, la victime (les ayants droit) pourra former une demande de dommages et intérêts et, le cas échéant, s'opposer à l'ordonnance pénale (si elle ne prononce pas lesdits dommages et intérêts ou si le montant n'est pas suffisant aux yeux de la victime).
Pour le Conseil, cette disposition ne fixe pas les formes selon lesquelles cette demande peut être présentée ni ne précise les effets de l'éventuelle opposition de la victime."

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh me semblait que d'une manière ou d'une autre, les ayant-droit pouvaient engager une procédure.

/Summon GMB pour explications

----------


## fitfat

> Le texte d'HADOPI 2 : http://www.senat.fr/leg/pjl08-512.html
> 
> Je ne trouve dans ce texte (ni dans celui d'HADOPI 1 : http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...tegorieLien=id) aucune allusion à une notion de "foyer", mais au contraire, à la notion "titulaire de l'abonnement".


Une tentative de ré-abonnement est punis de prison et de 3K € d'amende.




> Par ailleurs, l'article 3 du projet de loi HADOPI 2 insère un article 335-7 dans le code de propriété intellectuelle, qui au dire de l'article 335-7-1, définit la _peine complémentaire de suspension de l'accès à un service de communication au public en ligne ou de communications électroniques pour une durée maximale d'un an_.
> 
> Cette définition n'est pas précise (à UN service de communication...au service ayant servi à commettre l'infraction... à TOUS services de communication ?). Si on subodore la réponse, on ne peut que déplorer la faiblesse rédactionnelle.


Au contraire, c'est très précis. PCI avait fait un schéma pour expliquer ce que regroupait ces termes.




> En revanche, il faut noter que cette peine complémentaire n'est pas obligatoire, mais qu'elle "peut" être prononcée en complément d'une peine principale (notamment contrefaçon ou "contravention de cinquième classe", lorsque le règlement le prévoit -c'est à dire pas encore).
> 
> La suspension de l'accès à "un service" est donc une peine que le juge "peut" prononcer, au vu des circonstances de la cause. Ce qui suppose une latitude d'appréciation, et une étude au cas par cas qui sont toutes deux incompatibles avec le caractère expéditif et évident du mécanisme de l'ordonnance pénale (principalement utilisée en matière d'infractions au code de la route : vous êtes flashé, vous ne contestez pas : bam).


 Au contraire, je pense plutôt qu'elle ne sera quasiment jamais prononcé dans le cadre de l'ordonnance pénale, à moins de tomber sur un juge de très mauvaise humeur.




> Enfin, je n'ai vu nulle part dans ces textes une exonération de cette suspension au profit des personnes morales, contrairement à ce qui a été dit dans ce topic. Mais je ne demande qu'à être corrigé.


J'ai généralisé. Pour être plus exact, si la connexion est indispensable à la pratique d'une activité professionnel, la coupure ne peux être prononcée.




> GMB je voudrai te soumettre cette question, et serai ravi d'avoir ton sentiment :
> 
> (je ne vais pas chercher les textes, il est minuit 20, c'est juste pour savoir si ça te choque également)
> 
> Postulats :
> Le délit de contrefaçon a ceci de particulier qu'il peut être poursuivi soit devant les juridictions pénales, soit devant les juridictions civiles, au choix de la partie lésée (l'ayant-droit). Edit : ce choix est définitif : _electa una via_.
> 
> A supposer que l'ayant-droit élise la voie pénale, et plus précisément le mécanisme HADOPI 1-2, c'est à dire l'ordonnance pénale, j'ai lu dans un de ces textes que le juge ne serait pas compétent pour statuer sur d'éventuels dommages intérêts.
> 
> ...


Actuellement, l'ayant droit doit effectivement choisir entre argent et répression. Et pour compléter Saya, un volet HADOPI 3 devrait voir le jour pour corriger ça.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Postulats :
> Le délit de contrefaçon a ceci de particulier qu'il peut être poursuivi soit devant les juridictions pénales, soit devant les juridictions civiles, au choix de la partie lésée (l'ayant-droit). Edit : ce choix est définitif : _electa una via_.
> 
> A supposer que l'ayant-droit élise la voie pénale, et plus précisément le mécanisme HADOPI 1-2, c'est à dire l'ordonnance pénale, j'ai lu dans un de ces textes que le juge ne serait pas compétent pour statuer sur d'éventuels dommages intérêts.
> 
> D'où ma question : 
> En utilisant le mécanisme HADOPI 1-2, l'ayant-droit se prive-t-il *définitivement* de demander une quelconque indemnisation pécuniaire de son préjudice? (il ne peut plus saisir le juge civil des mêmes faits).
> 
> Question subsidiaire : dans l'affirmative, un tel constat reviendrait soit à confier le rôle du procureur de la république (ou des policiers - je voudrais dire l'intérêt de la société... il est tard) à des agents privés (mais en ont-ils la légitimité? l'intérêt?), soit à reconnaître que cette loi ne sert que très peu l'intérêt général (quel artiste sacrifierait une juste indemnisation sur l'autel de la répression?) mais seulement la soif de revanche d'une industrie mourante.


Bien que la question ne me soit pas directement adressée, je me permets d'intervenir : j'ai souvenir que dans les nombreuses discussions sur Hadopi, auxquelles tu as probablement participé, on était justement tombés sur le fait que l'ordonnance de procédure pénale sacrifie les dommages et intérêts au profit de l'expéditivité de la procédure (et son économie pour le ministère). Si les majors bananes veulent prétendre à une indemnisation, elles devront préalablement passer par la procédure civile, ce qui implique une toute autre démarche d'enquête et de recours dès le début, ce qui serait totalement absurde puisque cela rend Hadopi inutile dans son objectif premier (choper et condamner en masse, rapidement, et sans recours à des procédures lourdes et longues).

Edit : grilled par fitfat.

Je rajoute également ceci, trouvé dans un article de PC Impact du 16/10




> Des dommages et intérêts en crête : un fichier téléchargé = un fichier non vendu
> 
> Un autre détail donne toute la mesure à Hadopi : celui des dommages et intérêts. Le gouvernement a accepté de tordre le cou à cette procédure pour permettre aux ayants droit de demander des dommages et intérêts même durant l’ordonnance pénale. Problème : comment calculer le dommage subi par Universal lorsqu’un Kevin a téléchargé 2000 fichiers MP3 de ses artistes préférés ? « Dès lors que l’abonné n’a utilisé ce fichier que pour son usage personnel, le montant maximal du dommage est connu : il correspond au coût évité par l’abonné qui télécharge illégalement ». Pour le gouvernement, un fichier téléchargé équivaut donc à un fichier qui n’est pas vendu. Les calculatrices vont rapidement s’emballer sur le bureau des juges. Seule la partie civile (les dommages et intérêts) pourra en outre supporter un recours, non la partie pénale (la suspension d’accès).


Cette fois, il est à nouveau question de dommages et intérêt, alors qu'il me semblait, comme l'a confirmé fitfat, que le type même de la procédure empêchait de réclamer de tels D&I. En outre, d'après l'article, c'est dès Hadopi 2 qu'est mis en place ce système de D&I, sans attendre un 3ème volet évoqué par fitfat.
Enfin, je suis quelque peu surpris par les dispositions du système de D&I : le comdamné aura à payer un montant égale à ce qu'il aurait dû payer s'il avait gentiment déboursé en magasin ; c'est le système du pas vu, pas pris : au pire, j'aurais à payer la somme normale...

Mais peut-être que le 3ème ingrédient de G_M_B répondra à toutes nos questions, voire plus ?! Vivement la fin de la pub !...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Halte-là !
> Il me semblait qu'un amendement imposait au moins 1 avertissement avec LRAR avant toute coupure (en revanche, j'ignore si cette amendement englobait l'amende, j'espérais l'apprendre grâce à toi) ?
> Par contre, pour retrouver la source exact... (c'était sur PCI et Numerama mais ils font 5 ou 6 news HADOPI par jour, donc pour retrouver celle qui reportait l'amendement...).



J'ai lu tous les amendements adoptés et aucun ne mentionne l'obligation pour Hadopi d'envoyer une recommandation. Tu les trouveras ici.




> LaVaBo>Si tu es reconnu innocent, c'est pas toi qui paye la facture, si je ne m'abuse.
> 
> Yank31>+1
> Sauf que les personnes morales ne peuvent pas voir leur connexion coupé. Seulement recevoir une injonction de sécuriser sa ligne, càd installer un logiciel de sécurisation labellisé par l'HADOPI (le fameux mouchard). En somme, une chimère. Donc, normalement, il ne devrait rien pouvoir leur arriver.
> 
> J'ai bon, GMB ??


Patience, je ne vais pas dévoiler le reste de la recette maintenant. Ca va venir.




> Rooh lala , quel talent ! Quelle finesse ! Bravo ^^
> 
> 
> WoW WoW WoW , attends une minute , ca veut dire qu'avec ce décret , le poulpe peut très bien tout digéré , puis ensuite régurgiter d'un seul coup toute la nourriture avalé sur la face de l'internaute ?
> Je ne peux pas le croire , j'espère que le troisième ingrédient modifie cela


Je dis jute que les deux lois HADOPI combinées, et non encore codifiées, laissent toujours la possibilité à Hadopi d'envoyer ou pas une recommandation. Mais dans tous les cas, le dossier finit chez le juge. Je vous expliquerais ça par la suite.




> Merci pour la news, GMB, depuis le temps qu'on l'attendait (4 jours !).
> 
> 
> 
> Or, cela peut directement mener à des condamnations, non ? La suspicion d'infraction mène directement (puisque mails & LRAR non obligatoires) à la condamnation ? Je suis persuadé que j'ai loupé un wagon, mais je ne vois pas où...
> 
>  Dans tous les cas, bien qu'ayant suivi les autres topics Hadopi, je me suis fait avoir sur le fait que l'envoi des mails et de la lettre étaient facultatifs.[/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
>  Très bon point, selon moi, relevé par Yank31, je dirais que ça fait ressortir le principe d'égalité devant la justice, que l'on avait évoqué dans d'autres discussions sur Hadopi (-banane). Alors qu'en est-il vraiment ? Est-ce une nouvelle espérance vouée à être tuée dans l'oeuf ?
> ...



Ce n'est pas aussi tranché que ça, heureusement. La suite de la recette arrive.





> On parle de provocation à l'infraction, et c'est en effet interdit en France, sous peine de nullité de la procédure (c'est une émanation du principe de loyauté des débats).
> 
> 
> 
> Le texte d'HADOPI 2 : http://www.senat.fr/leg/pjl08-512.html
> 
> Je ne trouve dans ce texte (ni dans celui d'HADOPI 1 : http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...tegorieLien=id) aucune allusion à une notion de "foyer", mais au contraire, à la notion "titulaire de l'abonnement".
> 
> Par ailleurs, l'article 3 du projet de loi HADOPI 2 insère un article 335-7 dans le code de propriété intellectuelle, qui au dire de l'article 335-7-1, définit la _peine complémentaire de suspension de l'accès à un service de communication au public en ligne ou de communications électroniques pour une durée maximale d'un an_.
> ...


Le texte que tu as regardé n'était pas le définitif, que tu trouveras ici.

Pour les personnes morales, j'en parlerais aussi dans la suite de la recette. 




> GMB je voudrai te soumettre cette question, et serai ravi d'avoir ton sentiment :
> 
> (je ne vais pas chercher les textes, il est minuit 20, c'est juste pour savoir si ça te choque également)
> 
> Postulats :
> Le délit de contrefaçon a ceci de particulier qu'il peut être poursuivi soit devant les juridictions pénales, soit devant les juridictions civiles, au choix de la partie lésée (l'ayant-droit). Edit : ce choix est définitif : _electa una via_.
> 
> A supposer que l'ayant-droit élise la voie pénale, et plus précisément le mécanisme HADOPI 1-2, c'est à dire l'ordonnance pénale, j'ai lu dans un de ces textes que le juge ne serait pas compétent pour statuer sur d'éventuels dommages intérêts.
> 
> ...





> Euh me semblait que d'une manière ou d'une autre, les ayant-droit pouvaient engager une procédure.
> 
> /Summon GMB pour explications


Ah mais que vous êtes impatients ! Note que ton infiniment subsisidaire m'a bien fait rire, alors du coup, je réponds juste que l'article 495-6-1 du Code de procédure pénale sera modifié par HADOPI II comme suit: 

_"Les délits prévus aux articles L. 335-2, L. 335-3 et L. 335-4 du code de la propriété intellectuelle, lorsqu’ils sont commis au moyen d’un service de communication au public en ligne, peuvent également faire l’objet de la procédure simplifiée de l’ordonnance pénale prévue par la présente section. Dans ce cas, la victime peut demander au président de statuer, par la même ordonnance se prononçant sur l’action publique, sur sa constitution de partie civile. L’ordonnance est alors notifiée à la partie civile et peut faire l’objet d’une opposition selon les modalités prévues par l’article 495-3."_

Les ayants droits peuvent donc demander des dommages et intérêts dans le cadre de l'ordonnance pénale. 

Mais devinez quoi ? J'y reviendrais dans les prochaines news!!!!

----------


## BCH32

::O:  C'est une des pages de pubs la plus longue que j'ai jamais vu pour une émission de cuisine !!
Tous à nos bananes !!!

---------- Post ajouté à 09h49 ----------




> En revanche, je vois mal les Mcdo (et autres "fournisseurs d'accès", fac, aeroport, etc) continuer de laisser un libre accès à leur wifi. On tombe en plein dans l'infraction de non sécurisation de l'accès en cas de pépin : trop risqué.


 :;): 
Enfin UN qui a compris mon fond de pensée.

----------


## captain_torche

Et les réseaux FON, d'ailleurs, ils deviendront quoi, avec ça ?
On est carrément dans le domaine du réseau privé "mal protégé", non ?

----------


## fitfat

> Ah mais que vous êtes impatients !


Et pour cause, y a 15 000 000 € par jour qu'ils nous (les internautes) faudra débourser à partir de 2010. Deux mois pour faire face à ça, c'est court  ::(: 

PS: Si tu pouvais mettre au passage tes coordonnées professionnels à la fin de la news, ça devrait servir à pas mal de personnes en plus de te faire un belle pub =)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Bah, pas besoin; vous savez comment me contacter le cas échéant, pas vrai ?  :;):

----------


## Wobak

Haha ! j'ai une autre question !

C'est le titulaire de la ligne qui n'a pas le droit d'en resouscrire une ?

Genre la ligne appartient à M. X, et Mme X télécharge illicitement. Ils se font chopper, et M. X se fait punir (hé oui c'est sa ligne !). Mme X peut donc souscrire une nouvelle ligne ?

----------


## captain_torche

fitfat; il me semble que les avocats n'ont pas le droit de faire publicité de leur profession.
Donc, pas de coordonnées réelles pour GMB (et les autres : Eolas, Mô ...)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

C'est vrai et c'est faux. Je n'ai pas le droit de faire de la publicité dans les journaux ou à la télé ou à la radio. Par contre, j'ai tout à fait le droit de faire un article et de le signer de mon vrai nom. Nous, les Eolas et les GMB, ont fait le choix de rester anonymes. Mais on pourrait ne pas l'être, tant qu'on rédige des articles.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est vrai et c'est faux. Je n'ai pas le droit de faire de la publicité dans les journaux ou à la télé ou à la radio. Par contre, j'ai tout à fait le droit de faire un article et de le signer de mon vrai nom. Nous, les Eolas et les GMB, ont fait le choix de rester anonymes. Mais on pourrait ne pas l'être, tant qu'on rédige des articles.


 A choisir, je préfère l'anonyme qui peut se taper des délires idiots/trollesques plutôt qu'un nom qui doit faire gaffe à ce qu'il dit. Et je ne dois pas être le seul  :;):

----------


## captain_torche

Au temps pour moi, alors, j'avais à moitié mal compris  :;):

----------


## Yank31

Merci pour toutes ces précisions en temps réel GMB  :;):

----------


## fitfat

GMB>A vrai dire, je suis presque résigné  ne plus voir ta prose à partir de 2010 à cause du surmenage que cette loi te causera :D

Wobak>De ce que j'ai compris, amende + prison. Mais bon, les textes étant ce qu'ils sont...

Tient, d'ailleurs, GMB, en parlant de ça, tant que j'y pense, personne n'a jamais eu l'idée de labellisée les articles, les paragraphes et autres alinéas des textes de lois ? Pasque là, avec tout les GOTO multiples (voire récursif), les includes,... c'est pire que de se farcir une vielle source en basic sur laquelle une 100-aines de devs, dont 80% de stagiaire, serait passé...

[EDIT]Captain_Torche && GMB>A ok, je l'ignorais. OTAN pour moi.[/EDIT]

----------


## SAYA

> Patience, je ne vais pas dévoiler le reste de la recette maintenant. Ca va venir.
> Ah mais que vous êtes impatients !


 Faut pas nous mettre _l'eau à la bouche_ (avec une recette non achevée !) ::P: 





> Les ayants droits peuvent donc demander des dommages et intérêts dans le cadre de l'ordonnance pénale. Mais devinez quoi ? J'y reviendrais dans les prochaines news!!!!


Damned : un bug dans ma compréhension ::o:

----------


## Ithilsul

> Damned : un bug dans ma compréhension


Pas mieux !  ::O:  Pourtant j'étais persuadé d'avoir bien suivi !
A moins que ce ne soit juste une question de rhétorique : ils peuvent, mais à condition de basculer en procédure civile, longue, etc....

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Dites, je suis en train de finaliser la suite de la pilule rouge, et je me rends compte que j'ai répondu un peu trop rapidement, j'ai peur de vous embrouiller. Sur la question de savoir si les ayants droits peuvent réclamer de l'argent dans le cadre de l'ordonnance pénale, je vous ai cité l'article 495-6-1 du Code de procédure pénale créée par HADOPI II qui dira :

_"Les délits prévus aux articles L. 335-2, L. 335-3 et L. 335-4 du code de la propriété intellectuelle, lorsqu’ils sont commis au moyen d’un service de communication au public en ligne, peuvent également faire l’objet de la procédure simplifiée de l’ordonnance pénale prévue par la présente section. Dans ce cas, la victime peut demander au président de statuer, par la même ordonnance se prononçant sur l’action publique, sur sa constitution de partie civile. L’ordonnance est alors notifiée à la partie civile et peut faire l’objet d’une opposition selon les modalités prévues par l’article 495-3."

_

Mais soyons plus précis: comme je le disais dans ma news Hadopi Banane, le Conseil a déclaré inconstitutionnel le 2ème alinéa de l'article 495-6-1 du Code de procédure pénale, car le fait que, dans le cadre de la procédure pénale simplifiée, la victime (les ayants droit) puisse former une demande de dommages et intérêts et, le cas échéant, s'opposer à l'ordonnance pénale (si elle ne prononce pas lesdits dommages et intérêts ou si le montant n'est pas suffisant aux yeux de la victime), c'est inconstitutionnel car rien n'est précisé quant aux formes selon lesquelles cette demande peut être présentée et rien n'est précisé quant aux effets de l'éventuelle opposition de la victime.

Mais cependant, c'est une inconstitutionnalité très facile à contourner, puisqu'il suffit de préciser ce qui manque. Il est donc très clair que les ayants droits pourront demander des DI au cours de la procédure simplifiée de l'ordonnance pénale, ce qui est retardé par la décision du Conseil constitutionnel, mais cela devra très vite corrigé.

----------


## Caerbannog

Ah bin j'avais cru comprendre pour les ordonnances pénales, que dans leurs principes on ne pouvait demander de dommages et intérêts. En tout cas, c'est ce qui avait été déclaré lors des débats (et il me semble confirmé sur l'un des articles d'Eolas).
Mon Dieu, mais quel bordel le droit  ::P:  Pire que l'optimisation d'un perso de D&D 2nde édition.

----------


## SAYA

> je suis en train de finaliser la suite de la pilule rouge


, 
Très respectueusement G_M, _c'est t r o p  t r o p  l o n g, beaucoup t r o p_ : nous allons demander des DI pour torture morale ::P: 

Mais merci pour toutes vos explications  ::wub::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ah bin j'avais cru comprendre pour les ordonnances pénales, que dans leurs principes on ne pouvait demander de dommages et intérêts. En tout cas, c'est ce qui avait été déclaré lors des débats (et il me semble confirmé sur l'un des articles d'Eolas).
> Mon Dieu, mais quel bordel le droit  Pire que l'optimisation d'un perso de D&D 2nde édition.


Je ne sais pas ce qu'ont dit les autres, mais je suis sur de moi. Le Conseil a dit:

13. Considérant, en troisième lieu, qu'aucune règle ni aucun principe constitutionnel ne s'oppose à ce que le juge puisse également statuer, par ordonnance pénale, sur la demande de dommages et intérêts formée par la victime dès lors qu'il estime disposer des éléments suffisants lui permettant de statuer ;

Donc le principe est accepté.

----------


## Caerbannog

Loin de moi l'idée de remettre en cause vos dires cher Grand-Maître (de l'Univers) B  ::): 
C'est juste que... fiouuuuu

----------


## Yank31

> Mais cependant, c'est une inconstitutionnalité très facile à contourner, puisqu'il suffit de préciser ce qui manque. Donc, il est très clair que les ayant droits pourront demander des DI au cours de la procédure simplifiée de l'ordonnance pénale. C'est pour l'instant retardé à cause du Conseil constitutionnel, mais ça sera très vite corrigé.


Mais une fois la décision du Conseil rendue, le texte de loi ne peut plus être modifié... (si le Président de la république décide tout de même de le promulguer, il doit retirer les dispositions inconstitutionnelles).

Donc la correction ne pourra intervenir que par le biais d'un nouveau texte (qui ne saurait être un décret, mais devra être une loi, selon Eolas, étant donné que la procédure pénale relève du champ de la loi) HADOPI 3? C'est pas pour tout de suite les dommages-intérêts pour les ayant-droits...


Ahhh et du coup je boucle la boucle :

En l'état actuel, et vu le principe _electa una via_, l'ayant droit qui choisit l'ordonnance pénale se prive-t-il définitivement de demander des DI?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Attends, la loi n'entre en vigueur, me semble-t-il qu'en janvier 2010. Le gouvernement a tout le temps d'ajouter l'alinéa qui va bien. Une loi déclarée inconstitutionnelle ne peut pas être revotée. Mais une loi dont un alinéa d'un article est inconstitutionnel, non pas sur le principe, mais parce qu'il manque des précisions, peut très bien être complétée.

----------


## Mitsuaki

Ah. J'ai failli répondre que c'était ce qui avait été viré par le conseil et en attente d'un patch, mais je me suis dit que tu devais savoir mieux que mois ce qu'il en était et qu'il y avait une subtilité qui m'avait échappé. Tu me rassure.
Il est effectivement prévu que les premiers mails partent dès janvier.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Mais une loi dont un alinéa d'un article est inconstitutionnel, non pas sur le principe, mais parce qu'il manque des précisions, peut très bien être complétée.


En résumé, c'est un amendement post saisine du CC qui patche la loi pour qu'elle soit correcte ?

----------


## mr-le-loup

C'est assez technique et je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour la poser ni même si la réponse existe mais bon, heu question :

J'ai deux PC derrière un routeur.
L'un sur lequel est installé le mouchard et l'autre sans ce même mouchard.

Je télécharge avec celui sans mouchard, comment vont-ils faire pour me choper sachant que leur mouchard est installé sur l'autre machine avec laquelle je joue ?
Lorsqu'on va essayer de me reprocher quelque chose je répondrai simplement "ben heu nan, on a du hacker mon ip vérifiez avec le mouchard".

----------


## fitfat

T'avais cas sécuriser ta ligne  :haha:

----------


## Wobak

Il parle de spoofing d'IP. Suivez un peu.

----------


## mr-le-loup

Elle est sécurisée puisque le mouchard recommandé par Hadopi est installé  ::P:

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est assez technique et je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour la poser ni même si la réponse existe mais bon, heu question :
> 
> J'ai deux PC derrière un routeur.
> L'un sur lequel est installé le mouchard et l'autre sans ce même mouchard.
> 
> Je télécharge avec celui sans mouchard, comment vont-ils faire pour me choper sachant que leur mouchard est installé sur l'autre machine avec laquelle je joue ?
> Lorsqu'on va essayer de me reprocher quelque chose je répondrai simplement "ben heu nan, on a du hacker mon ip vérifiez avec le mouchard".


Si le PC du mouchard n'était pas allumé, déjà taybaysé.

Sinon, on pourrait imaginer que le mouchard fait une détection des machines sur le LAN... Donc qu'il écrit qu'il y a des machines sans mouchard sur le LAN, donc que t'es un sale fourbe qui veut entuber le gouvernement, la Justice avec un grannnd 'J' et pascal nègre, qui ne mérite pas de majuscule.

----------


## captain_torche

En tout cas, c'est un souci qui avait déjà été levé par la Quadrature, si je ne m'abuse.
mais on ne peut pas se prononcer tant qu'on ne connaît pas les caractéristiques du logiciel.

----------


## fitfat

LaVaBo>Suffit de mettre un routeur derrière la box en mode routeur. Après, tu branche ton pc avec le mouchard sur la box et les autres PC qui téléchargent derrière le routeur. Le deuxième routeur bloque le PC mouchard qui ne voit donc pas les autres machine sur le réseau.

----------


## Wobak

Nan mais y'a plus simple hein, t'empêches de broadcaster sur le réseau sur le port du logiciel HADOPI.

Et puis si les gens qui codent le mouchard sont des vrais informaticiens, y'aura des failles entendues. Je ne vois pas un mec intègre coder quelque chose qui pourrait le choper d'une manière ou d'une autre  ::rolleyes::  :espoir:

----------


## captain_torche

Mais surtout, le logiciel est toujours d'actualité ? Je croyais qu'il avait été abandonné.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui il est abandonné. PATIENCE !! Vous allez voir que Hadopi II c'est complexe sur certains points, mais là, c'est simple. Le CC a censuré le mouchard dans Hadopi I et Hadopi II ne le réintroduit pas.

----------


## Yank31

> Attends, la loi n'entre en vigueur, me semble-t-il qu'en janvier 2010. Le gouvernement a tout le temps d'ajouter l'alinéa qui va bien. Une loi déclarée inconstitutionnelle ne peut pas être revotée. Mais une loi dont un alinéa d'un article est inconstitutionnel, non pas sur le principe, mais parce qu'il manque des précisions, peut très bien être complétée.


Vindiou... ce qui ouvre une énième panoplie de questionnements...

Bon. Je ne trouve aucun site complet et sérieux sur le contrôle de constitutionnalité, quelqu'un peut m'aider?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Le CC a censuré le mouchard dans Hadopi I et Hadopi II ne le réintroduit pas.


Contrairement à pas mal de choses dans notre fondement.

----------


## Neo_13

> Flic avec jumelles = HADOPI ? Sa parole contre la tienne, il est assermenté, pas toi, tu perds.


Sauf qu'il est donc entendu qu'il a chopé ton IP... Cool. Mais ça n'a rien d'une preuve. Parce que rien, sauf une connexion directe (pas de routeur, de switch... Seul le hub est ok) ne peut certifier que tu es bien la source où le destinataire d'un paquet vers ton ip. Pour être clair : que tu es bien le seul avec cette IP.

Et si t'es connecté directement avec HADOPI, déjà, c'est qu'il a coupé le cable FT et est soit chez toi, soit dans le DSLAM, et du coup, tu vas pas DL grand chose.

Donc oui, il est assermenté et a chopé ton ip... Et ?

Quant à vos délires MAC, même en imaginant que ce soit vrai (ce qui n'est pas le cas : personne n'a la liste d'un identifiant quelconque d'unpropriétaire de périph réseau et d'une MAC) C'est toujours pas une preuve, les MAC n'étant unique EN THEORIE que sur le même réseau (rattaché au même routeur, i mean) et en plus ce n'est qu'une théorie... N'importe quel tuto de crack de wifi (pour renforcer la sécurité du sien, pas pour pirater le voisins hein) commencent par spoofer silencieusement le mac...

----------


## fitfat

GMB>Alors là, tu me souffles. Avec ce qu'ils nous bassinent toutes les 10 minutes avec ce sujet depuis le début, y a même pas une vague labélisation des "outils de sécurisation de sa ligne" par l'HADOPI ?

Ah, au fait, ça sert à rien de nous demander de patienter, hein, on en tiendra pas compte :D

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oui il est abandonné. PATIENCE !! Vous allez voir que Hadopi II c'est complexe sur certains points, mais là, c'est simple. Le CC a censuré le mouchard dans Hadopi I et Hadopi II ne le réintroduit pas.



Mais y'a pourtant toujours le défaut de sécurisation de puni.

J'comprends plus rien là  :Emo: .

Si y'a pas le "mouchard", comment peuvent-ils nous emmerder avec ce ddéfaut là ? Sachant qu'il n'existe aucune manière de sécuriser à 100% pour des trucs comme la CIA ou la NASA, comment ils font les péquenauds dans leur ferme hein ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Bon, in a nutshell, ce qui est puni aujourd'hui, c'est la "négligence caractérisée" du proprio de la ligne, mais personne ne sait ce que c'est, une "négligence caractérisée". Le Conseil avait déclaré l'utilisation obligatoire des mouchards filtrants inconstitutionnelle. 

Après, sur tout ce que je vous dis, n'oubliez pas que le décret d'application de la loi peut changer des choses. Par exemple pour la question de savoir si Hadopi qui peut envoyer des recommandations et non pas qui doit le faire, va concrètement le faire ou pas, j'ai eu l'occasion de le dire, le décret à venir pourra se prononcer à se sujet. Mais sur les mouchards filtrants, je ne le pense pas. Hadopi I a été censurée sur ce point, Hadopi II n'y change rien

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon ca devient de plus en plus bordélique.
Vivement le véritable article décortiquant tout ça.  ::P:

----------


## SAYA

> Il parle de spoofing d'IP. Suivez un peu


.

Pour tous ceux qui comme moi ne suivent pas vraiment :

http://www.commentcamarche.net/conte...-spoofing.php3

Je ne vous dis pas que ce sera la panacée mais au moins on est un peu moins "_neuneu"_:-)

----------


## Ithilsul

> Bon, in a nutshell, ce qui est puni aujourd'hui, c'est la "négligence caractérisée" du proprio de la ligne, mais personne ne sait ce que c'est, une "négligence caractérisée". Le Conseil avait déclaré l'utilisation obligatoire des mouchards filtrants inconstitutionnelle.


Je crois qu'on est en train d'énerver notre G_M_B par notre impatience...  ::rolleyes:: 
La négligence caractérisée est effectivement très floue, mais en gros, de ce que j'ai compris (et j'ai eu droit à des mauvaises surprises ces temps-ci), on se rapproche plus de la démonstration de non-culpabilité de la part de l'internaute : "voyez, j'avais une clé WEP sur mon Wi-Fi, donc j'ai fait de mon mieux". Quant à savoir comment le prouver à part sa bonne foi....  ::huh::  (ce qui sera d'ailleurs difficile à utiliser comme argument venant d'un présumé pirate...).

----------


## Neo_13

OK, Saya, un jour, faut vraiment qu tu aies un cours, puisque ça t'intéresse.  ::ninja::

----------


## fitfat

GMB>A trop nous faire mariner, tu vas finir par rater ta recette. On est plus qu'à point, là  ::P:

----------


## Lapinaute

Bientôt le péplum, 
http://www.inlibroveritas.net/la-bataille-hadopi.html

----------


## SAYA

> OK, Saya, un jour, faut vraiment qu tu aies un cours, puisque ça t'intéresse.


Tu ne peux pas t'imaginer les bleus au cerveau que je me fais... mais tout doucement je commence à comprendre et j'aime bien quand il y a des schémas, mes neurones enregistrent mieux. En tous cas, je note la proposition  ::P:

----------


## Tilt

Merci de ne pas faire de politique ici. Il y a un topic pour cela : http://forum.canardpc.com/forumdispl...prefixid=f14_4

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

C'est long la pub....

----------


## Ithilsul

> Merci à tous les Français qui ont voté UMP et Sarko ces dernières années, pour qu'on ai cette belle loi.  Belle victoire pour vous, vous devez être content maintenant. Et surtout continuez comme ça.
> 
> Je suis dégouté la France serait un très beau pays si il n'y avait pas autant de fachos.


J'ai déjà vu ça dans un autre post.... Copié/collé ?  :tired: 

Edit: presque !

----------

